# DetailersDomain.com - revives an 05 Porsche Carrera S



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

DetailersDomain.com - revives an 05 Porsche Carrera S

A customer brings in his new to him 05 Porsche Carrera S to bring it back to life from its former track duties.

Customer wanted to stay within a budget so we concentrated removing the vinyl wrap, cleaner film on the bumper, the paint and headlights.

*Exterior*

- Wheels were prepped with Sonax Wheel Cleaner and cleaned up with various brushes
- Tires were spritzed down with Adam's All Purpose Cleaner and steamed
- Wheel wells were cleaned up
- Washed with Optimum No Rinse
- Door jambs were cleaned up
- Clayed
- Dried
- Tires dressed
- Masking
- Paint Measurement
- Final Polish - Sonax Perfect Finish 4/6
- Paint Cleaner - Sonax Paint Cleaner
- Last step - Sonax Polymer Net Shield
- Inspection with Fenix, Brinkmann, and natural sunlight
- Wheel wells were cleaned and protected
- Rubber and Plastics Treated
- Exterior windows and mirrors cleaned and sealed
- Exhaust tips cleaned
- Windows were auto scrubed, cleaned, and sealed
- Headlight Restored
- Headlight Coated

Before









































































































































Clear Film and Vinyl removal using steam

























as well as using a heat gun here on the vinyl

























after the film was removed we tackled the headlights

here they are a bit hazed up and cloudy

























Close up will show some sanding marks from possibly another detailer that attempted to fix the headlights

































improvements on the headlights
50/50 shot of the restoration using just the Sonax Perfect Finish 4/6 - 3 passes required on this one - Uber Orange Pad and Rupes LHR75E

























Prep was done inside with ONR

















Sonax Full Effect Wheel Cleaner in action









Utilizing steam to clean up the mess









Drying with an Uber Super Drying Microfiber Towel









Using the Uber Yellow Poly Clay to clean remove contamination









For the correction we use Sonax Perfect Finish 4/6 with an Uber Orange Pad and the Rupes - big improvements

































































Rear fender before









After (much improvement, the customer will be back to replace the fender guard film in the spring)









Rear spoiler - before









After - some very hard water spots were tough to remove may need some compounding on the next go around









A quick wipe down on the motor/dressed with Adam's In and Out









Exhaust tips were polished out with Auto Finesse Mercury Metal Polish

Before









After









Inspection sticker clean up

















After shots

















































































































































































Hope you enjoyed this one.


----------



## shaneslatcher93 (Oct 13, 2013)

Great job, beautiful car!


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Looked pretty rough to start with. Looked amazing by the end of it. Fantastic job ;-)


----------



## Stevesuds (Jun 11, 2012)

What a shame he has to drive away through the snow and salt after all that effort


----------



## Bustanut (Jun 11, 2011)

What a belter. Cracking colour and stunning results.


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

Cracking results from some very different products than usually discussed here.


----------



## Miguel Pestana (Feb 16, 2012)

great job, thats a fantastic colour to work on :thumb:


----------



## Bartl (Apr 3, 2013)

Stunning results.


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

Using a steamer on the wheels, now why didn't I think of that? Superb work guys... :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic work:thumb:


----------



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

thanks guys!


----------

